# I love how...



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

They started naming the winter storms. Works real nice to make them seem way worse than they are. Now c'mon winner storm Katrina right here in Michigan :lol:


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

Josh, much like the government the "weather guessers" need to make you feel as though you can`t survive with out them. When was the last storm that lived up to what they predicted? On a side note the county plowed our road this morning before the snow got here, I`m not sure if they know something the rest of us don`t :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

"a little preventative maintenance goes a long way" no it doesn't work if you plow before the snow comes lol

Have you been up riding yet? Looks lie my buddy is getting his piston kit for the mxz this weekend. If we can patch it back together, he's going to want to ride. The more the merrier, i say! Probably will take most of the say Saturday to get it put back together, and we might shoot up sat night and then ride all day Sunday maybe.. Depends on how well the repairs go and if we can get one of his two sleds trail worthy..


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

Nope haven`t been out yet, I`m trying to talk the wife into spending next week in "DA U.P." there`s a few 100 miles of trails and a nice little casino just outside Munising calling my name


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

Good luck if you go! Looks like I've got one sled to rebuild this weekend and try to convince my buddy to rebuild his other sled. 80 psi compression on both cylinders 
Good news is, it's only going to cost him 40 bucks in parts to rebuild it :lol:


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Bumms me put they started predicting 4-6" here then 3-5" and now its down to 2-4". I was hoping to ride deckerville this year


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

Seems like it would be real flat and straight up there.. We got probably 4 inches here in Burtucky.. I got my buddies sled running so he doesn't have any excuse to not go riding this weekend lol


----------



## Hauptmann6 (Oct 19, 2012)

Crazy Axe said:


> They started naming the winter storms. Works real nice to make them seem way worse than they are. Now c'mon winner storm Katrina right here in Michigan :lol:



It's only the Weather channel that does that. Ya know, gotta scare the masses to get ratings.


----------

